# Candle Score!



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I went to an auction this evening and I got a box of 45 taper candles for $1!! Most of the candles are 12"! I think only one candle in the box was even lit. I was the only person to even bid on the box! It is going in my stash!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Way to go! I ended up with a box of 40 or so apple green votive candles from my mother who got them from a friend who said that they were part of someone's wedding and they didn't get used and were just sitting in their closet.. no one else wanted them cuz of the color.. I don't mind, green is my favorite color.! When I opened the box there were about 10 of the little tea light candles in there too.. They are scented but I guess it has been a few years since the wedding and the smell is almost gone.. faint green apple/melon smell. Thinking that they will go well in the pumpkins next weekend! lol


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

You can get hundred count packs of votives at IKEA for like 5 bucks. Been a coulpe of years since I was there last, but we still have 5 packs squirled (Spelling?) away.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Very Nice ... lucky you! 

Why can't I find deals like that. :dunno:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Way to go, Pam! That's a heck of a score.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Could someone clarify these 'auctions' for me please?


----------



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

I pick up candles at garage sales in the free big, I've got three grocery bags full from this year alone. 

And I'm picky too I only take the unscented ones.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

People looked at me like I was crazy when I left the store with two shopping carts of large candles. In the long run, I will be thinking they were crazy.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Immolatus said:


> Could someone clarify these 'auctions' for me please?


Just your monthly little junk, antique, overstock type auctions. There are some around here. I have about weaned myself from them, but now I feel the urge coming on again.....


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

VUnder said:


> Just your monthly little junk, antique, overstock type auctions. There are some around here. I have about weaned myself from them, but now I feel the urge coming on again.....


The auction I went to was a livestock auction with some 'stuff' thrown in.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

VUnder said:


> People looked at me like I was crazy when I left the store with two shopping carts of large candles. In the long run, I will be thinking they were crazy.


Hahahahahaahah, love it........the candle that you buy today tomorrow will light your world.

In the old days the $ store were selling the BIG candles in a glass jar and I bought (little by little) about fifty of them......havent seen them there in a longgggggggg time.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

1969cj-5 said:


> You can get hundred count packs of votives at IKEA for like 5 bucks. Been a coulpe of years since I was there last, but we still have 5 packs squirled (Spelling?) away.


I've also bought those CJ at the IKEA in Cincinnati. They also have inexpensive candle lanterns for them, I think they are $5.00.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

The Mexican aisle in the local grocery stores have very tall glass candles with the pictures of the saints on them, but I haven't stopped to check the price, I may have to do that as they are unscented and a few of them are plain or just plain red.

ETA: I just did a search on them and they are prayer candles, or veladoras in Spanish some are unscented and some do have light scents. Gonna go and check and see how expensive they are next time I am in the store. The ones on Amazon are about $1.99 to $3.50 and many of them are plain also. They are supposed to burn for 7 days or so.. not bad for that price.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

That's awesome, Pam! I scored at Goodwill a while back, I found a brass candlestick holder, the kind that look like a saucer with a ring on it, with the taper holder in the middle, and it came with a 12" taper that had never been lit. 

The other was a smaller holder, but it has a glass "globe" to protect the flame.

I think I paid $1 - $2 each for them.

My husband didn't notice them (I display them in my kitchen) until I'd had them for several months! 

I also discovered that Big Lots carries bags of 100 tea lights for real cheap. I can't remember what I paid, but I won't need tea lights for a while!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Emerald said:


> The Mexican aisle in the local grocery stores have very tall glass candles with the pictures of the saints on them, but I haven't stopped to check the price, I may have to do that as they are unscented and a few of them are plain or just plain red.
> 
> ETA: I just did a search on them and they are prayer candles, or veladoras in Spanish some are unscented and some do have light scents. Gonna go and check and see how expensive they are next time I am in the store. The ones on Amazon are about $1.99 to $3.50 and many of them are plain also. They are supposed to burn for 7 days or so.. not bad for that price.


They have went from a dollar to 1.79 (that would be in Virginia) around here ... You can get the ones with out the saints on them for about 1.50 ... again that is up from 2 for a buck.:gaah:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

*Andi said:


> They have went from a dollar to 1.79 (that would be in Virginia) around here ... You can get the ones with out the saints on them for about 1.50 ... again that is up from 2 for a buck.:gaah:


I am going to check at save a lot as our store has a huge selection of Mexican foods stuffs as we are in the middle of a huge fruit area.. apples/blueberries/peaches/raspberries. Tons of migrant workers.. I grew up picking fruit right along with them.. most kids now days wouldn't dream of "lowering" themselves to do it. My late neighbors owned one of the biggest orchards(peach and apple) and made it a point to talk all of us into working for them at least one or two seasons to "round" out our life lessons! I sure miss that couple.. But now I am just wandering around again!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I scored a bunch of those saint candles for 25 cents a piece back when a K-Mart was closing. We've only lit one for a few hours here and there, but we've yet to put a significant dent in the candle - so I'm guessing 7 days is do-able. I loved the price, and I don't mind the saints.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I didn't get to savealot yet but bought one at Meijer for $2.09 it is red and has a very, very light rose scent that is not overpowering at all. has a very nice light..I am tempted to leave it lit on the stove to see how many days it stays lit. I got the plain red wax one and they have a plain white one without scent. 
So I may just pick up one a week for awhile for our stash. Still going to look at save a lot and maybe the dollar stores around here.. 
One thing I did notice tho.. is they do not look as big around as I remember them looking.. like they made them slimmer or something.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> I scored a bunch of those saint candles for 25 cents a piece back when a K-Mart was closing. We've only lit one for a few hours here and there, but we've yet to put a significant dent in the candle - so I'm guessing 7 days is do-able. I loved the price, and I don't mind the saints.


I got two for .$75 cents each at DG(St.Jude)---they burn forever and I didn't go back for more--next time on sale---I will buy more than two!!!

And Dollar Tree had 2/$1 battery operated little fake candles...burn 24 hours and I wish I'd gotten 50...they are cute for windows for Holidays.

Not much for lighting, but great for BOBs for night light for little ones in tent, or for help not getting lost in the woods??


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

1969cj-5 said:


> You can get hundred count packs of votives at IKEA for like 5 bucks. Been a coulpe of years since I was there last, but we still have 5 packs squirled (Spelling?) away.


Quantity & price are still the same, just bought 200 last week, but that auction was a real good score.:congrat:


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

You can never have too many candles.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

JayJay said:


> I got two for .$75 cents each at DG(St.Jude)---they burn forever and I didn't go back for more--next time on sale---I will buy more than two!!!
> 
> And Dollar Tree had 2/$1 battery operated little fake candles...burn 24 hours and I wish I'd gotten 50...they are cute for windows for Holidays.
> 
> Not much for lighting, but great for BOBs for night light for little ones in tent, or for help not getting lost in the woods??


I got many of those little push on tiny flicker "candles" for daughters wedding dinner as they do not allow real candles on the tables due to a fire once. They lasted for the night and I have only had a couple of them stop working due to batteries dying. I have several packs of six we didn't even open and they do well for power outages to shed just enuf light to keep you from going down the stairs headlong! We can buy new batteries for them(quarter looking disc ones) three for a buck at the local dollar tree and since I have a couple things that use those batters now I keep some on hand.
I also have several of the big flicker pillars like you get on QVC that I love.. I have had them for over 4 years now and the batteries are still going strong(2 C cells I do check them for corrosion) We put them in lidded jars and when lit look so nice and we use them for power outages as well. I figure after SHTF and the batteries that I have give up their last I will melt the wax off of them and make real candles from it. But for now I love being able to have a "candle" lit in our room when the grand daughter visits and sleeps in there(with us of course) and not worry about it burning down the house but she can still see if she wakes up at night. 
Also hubby liked the big saint candle and said that a couple more in the house for emergency use wouldn't break the bank


----------

